# My weapons of war.



## sanj (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, I know I need more arsenal.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 30, 2014)

sanj,
You have PM.


----------



## BL (May 1, 2014)

looks like you need a bigger table ;D


----------



## sanj (May 1, 2014)




----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

Nice set! Cool shot of them as well! Also, what are the two Zeiss lenses on the left?


----------



## dstppy (May 1, 2014)

Really? 

My chief weapon is surprise! Surprise and a 5Dmk2!
Err, a 5Dmk2 and surprise . . . my two weapons are a 5Dmk2 and surprise...and a 7D.

My *three* weapons are 5Dmk2, surprise, and 7D . . . and an almost fanatical devotion to using Primes . . .

Oh crud . . . ;D

sanj must have either very strong arms, or a small boy to tote everything around for him


----------



## surapon (May 1, 2014)

sanj said:


> Yes, I know I need more arsenal.




Salutes to you, dear friend, sanj.
You know , what you doing. Yes, You need only 2 of new Arsenal for complete your army ----- Ef 1200 mm and Beautiful girl to carry this monster Lens for you, on your long trip.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 1, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Really?
> 
> My chief weapon is surprise! Surprise and a 5Dmk2!
> Err, a 5Dmk2 and surprise . . . my two weapons are a 5Dmk2 and surprise...and a 7D.
> ...



Well played. ;D


----------



## expatinasia (May 2, 2014)

I that a blow up doll in the background?!!


----------



## privatebydesign (May 2, 2014)

Here are two of mine. 20 years apart but they do the same job.


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Nice set! Cool shot of them as well! Also, what are the two Zeiss lenses on the left?



135 and 35mm.


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Really?
> 
> My chief weapon is surprise! Surprise and a 5Dmk2!
> Err, a 5Dmk2 and surprise . . . my two weapons are a 5Dmk2 and surprise...and a 7D.
> ...



 I rarely carry much around anymore unless doing something of great interest. For most work the Fuji works fine...


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2014)

surapon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know I need more arsenal.
> ...



Dearest Surapon.
How I wish both your suggestions come true. But I prefer the 800 II (yet to launch) than the 1200.


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I that a blow up doll in the background?!!



Hahahhaa. NO! It is a dummy. I was filming a horror movie few months ago and we used this 'doll' to throw out of a window. I brought her home. Sometimes she sits in the front passenger seat of my car. Serious.


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Here are two of mine. 20 years apart but they do the same job.



Really nice photo.


----------



## mackguyver (May 2, 2014)

Sanj, I think I found a use for your weapons. When I clicked on the link to your website, I received this warning. You might want to check on your site to make sure it hasn't been hacked.


----------



## sanj (May 2, 2014)

Yeah… Some virus. In discussion with Go Daddy to sort this out… THX


----------



## mackguyver (May 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that and I hope they get it sorted out soon.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Really?
> 
> My chief weapon is surprise! Surprise and a 5Dmk2!
> Err, a 5Dmk2 and surprise . . . my two weapons are a 5Dmk2 and surprise...and a 7D.
> ...



Ended up watching the videos again. OMG, my eyes are still tearing.


----------



## dstppy (May 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...



I rarely find Monty Python funny the first go round. By the fourth my ribs hurt though.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 4, 2014)

In the long run Surapon, no matter the cost of the lens, it will be cheaper than a pretty girl. And likely to stay with you longer.





surapon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know I need more arsenal.
> ...


----------



## distant.star (May 4, 2014)

.
Now tell me about your enemy.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 5, 2014)

I'm confused, what is the war these weapons are being used for?


----------



## sanj (May 5, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> I'm confused, what is the war these weapons are being used for?



Just an expression.


----------



## sanj (May 5, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Now tell me about your enemy.



Fleeting moments.


----------



## sanj (May 12, 2014)

My website is restored now. Thank you guys for informing me….


----------



## tolusina (May 12, 2014)

sanj said:


> My website is restored now. Thank you guys for informing me….


sanj,
The attack page warning is gone. 
Now, Avast anti-virus ding ding dings, PC lady voice warns "_Threat has been detected_", Avast' more info page says 
"Infection Blocked
_URL: h_greypartridgefilms_com__fqa__|{gzip}
Infection: HTML:Script-inf"_




.


----------



## Don Haines (May 13, 2014)

My weapons of war.....

I am a peaceful kind of person


----------

